
Amazon Job Ad by Jeff Bezos – “Startup Seeks Unix Developers” (1994) - entelechy
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/ba.jobs.offered/-rvJUMBbZ18
======
smileypete
Nice one; here's Google Friends mailing list 1998, by Larry and Sergey:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20000304022602/http://www.egroups...](http://web.archive.org/web/20000304022602/http://www.egroups.com:80/list/google-
friends/)

